# Single Eggs



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Is there a special way to cure single eggs so that they dont burst when the hook is inserted. I have tried to use my single salmon eggs but cant figure out how to rig them. Tips?


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Tie them into spawn sacs. If you can hook an egg and fish it, it's not the kind of eggs you want to fish. 

If you're not sure how to tie spawn sacs with mesh, search "how to tie spawn" or something similar. Plenty of youtube videos as well.


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

nooffseason said:


> Tie them into spawn sacs. If you can hook an egg and fish it, it's not the kind of eggs you want to fish.
> 
> If you're not sure how to tie spawn sacs with mesh, search "how to tie spawn" or something similar. Plenty of youtube videos as well.


You obviously have never fished single eggs on a size 14 hook. they are DEADLY!!!!!!!!!....most guys cook them in muratic acid


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I talked to a guy in the spring before i really went after them and he said he catches at least 10 every time on a single hook and one salmon egg in the fast water. he even gave me some hooks. tiny


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

to much of a pain, try sacks...or (I am about to commit fly fisherman sin) fish beads, they work(40 hail marys).
or just get good at a perfect drift and stop worrying about the bait because they are stupid fish.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Yea i use sacs already and have used beads with success, but the reason i wanted to try it is because of the current low and clear conditions we have.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey guys when you use those beads are u using that moffit system or what?


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Yea Fishaholic, its similar to that, just thread the bead onto the line then put the line through the bead again and then tie on the hook 2 inches below.


----------



## ErieOutfitters (Apr 20, 2008)

bassman, single eggs are deadly and very hard to make. Its a 2 step process and requires Clearwater Cure and muratic acid. You also want to use very fresh ,mature king eggs. You best bet is to hit up a buddie or shop that makes them for you as you my burn threw #s of eggs trying to master the recipe. Yes there are other options like beads and small sacs but on the days they want singles they cant be beat........Craig


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

what size hook to you guys suggest using on a sac? 
this may be a stupid question.... are you supposed to hook the sack thru the top (where it is tied) bottom? just wondering if it makes a difference


----------



## ErieOutfitters (Apr 20, 2008)

You want to chose a hook that fits the size sac you are using. You want to then pass the hook point threw the mesh then turn the sac and re-enter the hook point back threw the mesh.Your hook should cradle the sac and the sac should not hang below hook..........Craig


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

ErieOutfitters said:


> bassman, single eggs are deadly and very hard to make. Its a 2 step process and requires Clearwater Cure and muratic acid. You also want to use very fresh ,mature king eggs. You best bet is to hit up a buddie or shop that makes them for you as you my burn threw #s of eggs trying to master the recipe. Yes there are other options like beads and small sacs but on the days they want singles they cant be beat........Craig


I will second that! Its not worth trying to do it yourself when you have local baitshops who have it down pat and you cannot beat the price....where I'm from, Poor Richard's has the best singles. And yes, they can be deadly when nothing else is.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Craig, im gonna stick to the eggs i got from your store for now and the trout beads.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

ErieOutfitters said:


> You want to chose a hook that fits the size sac you are using. You want to then pass the hook point threw the mesh then turn the sac and re-enter the hook point back threw the mesh.Your hook should cradle the sac and the sac should not hang below hook..........Craig


thanks Craig!


----------

